# Getting licensed..?



## Tk11 (Aug 10, 2015)

I just finished the nremt a couple weeks ago, I went ahead and filled out a state licensing application and followed the instructions and mailed it to them along with the payment last Thursday. But it didn't say anything on how'd they get back me to letting me know they got it or whatever. So.. I'm guessing I just have to wait, does anyone know how long this process takes? And will they send something back to me or email me or what? And is there anything further I need to do or once I know I'm licensed can I start looking for work? Sorry if this is a stupid question, I'm new to all this and couldn't find any info so any help is appreciated.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 10, 2015)

What state?  Yes you do need to wait to get certified before applying.  You will get your certification in the mail.


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

luke_31 said:


> What state?  Yes you do need to wait to get certified before applying.  You will get your certification in the mail.


Michigan.


----------



## luke_31 (Aug 11, 2015)

Don't know the process for that state but I'm sure someone will be able to answer the question.


----------



## MMiz (Aug 11, 2015)

You just submit your materials and wait and month or so.

From their website:



> Your application is considered complete once we have received your application packet, fee, and additional documents such as, course completion roster, verifications from other states, or test scores. Upon receipt of all required documents, your application will be reviewed, approved, and your license will be issued. *This process generally takes approximately 4 to 6 weeks*. If there are delays in receiving verifications, or exam scores, or the information submitted is incomplete, the process may take longer. Relicensure applications may take longer depending upon what additional information is needed to process the application.
> 
> Please be patient as we process your application.  If you do not receive your license or a letter regarding the status of your application within 4 to 6 weeks, please call our office at (517) 241-0179.



Once you're licensed you're good to go!


----------



## Tk11 (Aug 11, 2015)

MMiz said:


> You just submit your materials and wait and month or so.
> 
> From their website:
> 
> ...


Thank you, I looked everywhere and couldn't find this. Must have skipped over it.


----------

